# 1930s Ladies Elgin Bicycle



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't argue with the opening bid of $0.99 on this Elgin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-ELGI...582?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d31c5fd6e

Looks to be in pretty decent original shape. I'd seriously consider bidding if I was planning on expanding my small vintage bike collection.

Dave


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's my girl's 1937 Rollfast, looking to be pretty much the same bike.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2011)

A few more shots.....


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2011)

You've got a real nice Rollfast there! It sure does nearly look like the same bicycle.

Dave


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Kind of makes you wonder, though,  how many factory's there really were making bikes back then. I know a lot were rebadged for various brands, but I mean more of the "steel works" type factory.

fred


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2011)

HARPO said:


> A few more shots.....




That is a great looking ladies bike, I was wondering how you came up with 37 for the year. The last one of those I had was badge'd Zenith and the rear hub dated out at 34.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 4, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> That is a great looking ladies bike, I was wondering how you came up with 37 for the year. The last one of those I had was badge'd Zenith and the rear hub dated out at 34.




A few years back I had given the serial number to someone to check for me. But you might be right, the more I'm thinking about it. I remember saying to myself that this is now the oldest bike I have, and I have another Rollfast girls that's from 1938. 

fred


----------



## HARPO (Jan 4, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> That is a great looking ladies bike, I was wondering how you came up with 37 for the year. The last one of those I had was badge'd Zenith and the rear hub dated out at 34.




You were right! I had forgotten that I had this bike pictured on the "Everything Bicycles" website. They were the ones who had given me the 1934-1935 dating. Thanks for clearing the cobwebs!!! Here's the link:

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000429

fred


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 4, 2012)

*hello  here is my  1936 elgin*

a picture of my  1936 elgin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry  wrong picture  dont know  why


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 4, 2012)

*1936 elgin*



 this  is my  1936  elgin i dont think the   fenders are original  but may  be
 it is a  hottie i like her


----------

